# Facts About Guru Nanak DEv Ji



## Sikh80 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Guru Nanak Jayanti*

The religion of Sikhism preaches that there is one God but that he is formless. That is why the Sikhs do not worship idols. The festivities in the Sikh religion revolve around the anniversaries of the 10 Sikh Gurus. These Gurus were responsible for shaping the beliefs of the Sikhs. Their birthdays, known as _Gurpurabs_, are occasions for celebration and prayer among the Sikhs.
Guru Nanak Dev Ji (the First Nanak, the founder of Sikhism) was born on 20th October, 1469 in Rai-Bhoi-di Talwandi in the present Shekhupura District of Pakistan, now Nanakana Sahib. The Birthday of Guru Nanak Sahib falls on Kartik Puranmashi i.e. full moon day of the month Kartik. In the Gregorian Calendar, the birthday of Guru Nanak usually comes in the month of November, but its date varies from year to year, based on the traditional dates of the Indian Calendar.

Guru Nanak Jayanti - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

AMq kwrix kyqy ibllwih ] (5-8, jpu, mÚ 1)
Many struggle to know His limits,
 qw ky AMq n pwey jwih ] (5-9, jpu, mÚ 1)
but His limits cannot be found.
 eyhu AMqu n jwxY koie ] (5-9, jpu, mÚ 1)
No one can know these limits.


----------

